# new toys :D!



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i went to tweeter today, to pick up the BostonAcoustics Rally-Pro's i had ordered. i paid $170 for the pair of components, because that particular speaker JUST became discontinued. well, i paid for them last week, and they were supposed to arrive from NY today. well, they didnt. so needless to say, i made a scene (mostly true, i havent had speakers (besides subs) in my car for 4 days now) and the manager said "i'll get you a comporable set of speakers for the same price. so i (after much more yelling) got a free set of Polk/MOMO MMC6500 6.5'' components 

i love the practices of major businesses, they can't say no to a customer 

here's some pics, i;ll upload some pics of the final install when i finish it (later tonite prob)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I think you got taken for a ride bro....Boston Acoustics are much better than polk


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

^^ opinion. besides, those BAs are discontinued (RC620s).. i dont care what anyone says about this brand or that brand, these speakers sound *GOOD*


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> I think you got taken for a ride bro....Boston Acoustics are much better than polk


how the hell do you get taken for a ride on a freebie?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well...he paid for boston acoustics, and got polks....thats not free


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> well...he paid for boston acoustics, and got polks....thats not free


oh, shit. my bad. well, he said free... so i took it as they refunded his money and gave him some speakers. damn, that sucks. those polks are still worth more than that.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

eh, my opinion of polk is that they spend way too much time working on how their product looks, and not enough on how it sounds. Take my Image Dynamics sub for example...Its black, with a green image dynamics sign. Its not pretty at all, the real beauty is in the sound.

From my experiences, polk has no midbass at all. Sure, it says in the manual that it can get down to 4x hz or something like that, but i dont believe it. I hope you have a damn good subwoofer


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> well...he paid for boston acoustics, and got polks....thats not free


i paid $140 for discontinued BAs, i got half my money back ($70) AND i got the polk/momo's... so i paid $70 for a $350 set of components. and, i dont see why you're shitting on polks, have you PERSONALLY had a bad experience with them? if u havent, then stfu, because unless you've dealt with THESE speakers first hand, you wouldnt know. you cant say "oh your speakers suck" simply because someone else told you they did. thats how racism started and shit. people started hatin minorities for no reason in particular. so you're a racist now?

in fact, they actually sound BETTER than the BAs that i ordered. super clean, even at VERY loud volumes.


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

Polk (especially in the MOMO line) does pay a lot of attention to how the speakers look. But I agree that the MOMO components sound very awesome. I have a friend that has them all the way around his car, runnin off an alpine v12 amp, and it is very nice.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Jasper said:


> i paid $140 for discontinued BAs, i got half my money back ($70) AND i got the polk/momo's... so i paid $70 for a $350 set of components. and, i dont see why you're shitting on polks, have you PERSONALLY had a bad experience with them? if u havent, then stfu, because unless you've dealt with THESE speakers first hand, you wouldnt know. you cant say "oh your speakers suck" simply because someone else told you they did. thats how racism started and shit. people started hatin minorities for no reason in particular. so you're a racist now?
> 
> in fact, they actually sound BETTER than the BAs that i ordered. super clean, even at VERY loud volumes.


Hahaha okay, do you know how much time i have spent with car audio? I think you are the one that needs to stfu. First of all, you didnt tell me that you got half of your money back. Second of all, i HAVE heard these particular speakers. I installed them into a friend of mine's 300ZX thank you very much. How does me telling you your speakers suck start racism? You may say im racist against Sony/Polk/Lightening Audio/whatever. If I tihnk by your logic, then Focal and Image Dynamics must be that master race that Hitler was talking about. 

I'll take my 170 dollar Crystal 3-way components over your 350 dollar Polks any day of the week.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Hahaha okay, do you know how much time i have spent with car audio? I think you are the one that needs to stfu. First of all, you didnt tell me that you got half of your money back. Second of all, i HAVE heard these particular speakers. I installed them into a friend of mine's 300ZX thank you very much. How does me telling you your speakers suck start racism? You may say im racist against Sony/Polk/Lightening Audio/whatever. If I tihnk by your logic, then Focal and Image Dynamics must be that master race that Hitler was talking about.
> 
> I'll take my 170 dollar Crystal 3-way components over your 350 dollar Polks any day of the week.


thats your opinion. these speakers sound incredible, although ive got the crossover set a bit higher than i did with my old speakers (125hz vs 100, bumped the sub xover up to 120ish) so they play less of the lower frequency range. and, im a bit curious how you heard this particular set of speakers, when they just came out i think like a month ago (i think you might be referring to the MMC650 series, not the 6500 series)
and yes, you've prob spent about as much time with car audio as i have. its how i make my money (1 job isnt enough to pay for car parts)
two, if u hate sony/lightning audio, thats fine, thats well based. sonys car audio sucks (no offense, but asian people cannot design speakers, they literally hear things different than we do)
and ok, fine, i didnt mention i got half my money back (i talk to half these guys on AIM, they knew)
and, theres going to be an obvious difference between 3way compo's and 2way compo's. midrange/tweeter vs woofer/midrange/tweeter. 3ways are built to split different frequencies even move with their crossover. if you're going to compare 2 speakers, at least compare two similiar ones. and if you paid $170, congrats, i dont care?

and finally, my speakers don't suck. if you dont like them, dont post. you dont see me flaming every thread you start saying things like "omfgyourstuffsucksminesbetter"

grow up.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, you posted here looking for opinions, and you got one. I am sorry that you dont like it. I am sorry that you want to be a baby when someone doesnt agree with you. You grow up.




Jasper said:


> thats your opinion. these speakers sound incredible, although ive got the crossover set a bit higher than i did with my old speakers (125khz vs 100, bumped the sub xover up to 120ish) so they play less of the lower frequency range.


I hope you mean 125 hz...not khz. Haha i may be nitpicking, but if you spend so much time in car audio, you would know the difference between hz and khz.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> sonys car audio sucks (no offense, but asian people cannot design speakers, they literally hear things different than we do)


hahahahahhahahahaa *falls on floor*

who's the racist one again?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> hahahahahhahahahaa *falls on floor*
> 
> who's the racist one again?


its a fact! go to a GOOD car audio place, one thats been around a while (i use Superior Car Stereo, Saugus MA)...they all say the same thing. when the Alpine speakers were being designed in japan, they SUCKED...because they dont hear things the same as we do, so they use a different set of designs. now that they're designed here...quality is 1000x better.


----------



## Grahf16 (May 7, 2003)

I guess Eclipse, Kenwood, and Nakamichi suck ballz then too.


----------

